# Winterabdeckung Umfrage



## zAiMoN (18. Sep. 2013)

Hallo Forum,


nachdem die Suche benutzt wurde und ich jeden Winter-Thread mindestens 3 mal gelesen habe ,

möchte ich dennoch eine aktuelle Umfrage starten zu den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten der *Teichabdeckung bzw. Isolierung*



Grundfrage: 

Styrodur mit Aussparungen für Lichtstegplatten um Tageslicht einfallen zu lassen..
 wirklich nötig? reichen 2 Fenster ca. 50x50cm oder doch mehr Lichtstegplatten?:smoki

Gegenargument :

Wenn dann der Schnee kommt,ist es ja eh dunkel und sonst müsste ja der Schnee abgefegt werden..



Und:

Das Styrodur habe ich schon nur "wie" es nun auf den Teich/Teichrand kommt ist die Frage!

Balkenkonstruktion waagerecht - Luftschicht dazwischen - Darauf die Styrodur Platten..


oder wie oben geschrieben mit Lichtstegplatten ein paar extra Löcher für den Lichteinfall mit einplanen..

Achja an ein Schrägdach hatte ich auch noch gedacht nur zieht das einen erheblichen Aufwand nach sich vor allem im Sommer die Einlagerung.


----------



## Zacky (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hi Simon.

Die Idee "Schrägdach" favorisiere ich auch, aber das Dach muss ja nicht riesig sein. Es reicht ja eine Grundfläche von 1m x 1m und etwa 30° Neigung. Das ist nicht viel Material und im Zweifelsfall im Frühjar leicht wieder in seine Einzelteile zu demontieren...Links und Rechts vom Schwimmfenster legst Du die Styrodurplatten und den Rest am Rand füllst Du mit PE-Bällen auf.

so in etwa...


----------



## Iedfreak (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Das ist meine "Konstruktion"

Frei schwimmendes Zelt auf dem Teich...

Einfacher bausatz aus HT Rohren auf den Teich setzen fertig!

Ränder werden mit Perimeterdämmung bzw. Noppenfolie abgedeckt...


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Zacky,ledfreak,

Guter Ansatz,
 aber ist das kleine 1x1m Dach jetzt nur für den Lichteinfall oder für den Schnee zum abrutschen? 

Bälle wollte ich nicht anschaffen, dafür habe ich ja Styrodur das man gut zurecht schneiden kann ;-)

möchte natürlich auch eine Klappe haben um zu sehen wie es darunter aussieht.. 

Noch dazu kommt die Teichform von einem Tropfen, also ob sich da so eine Konstruktion lohnt...


----------



## Zacky (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

...ich meine das 1x1m für den Lichteinfall reichen...und wenn Du unbedingt rein schauen will, dann baust Du halt 2  davon...:smoki...den einen mit Klappe und der muss ja am Rand oder Steg sein...sonst siehst'e ja eh' nix...wenn Du das Styrodur in Form bringen magst, ok...geht auch...nur gut, wenn man Bälle hat...


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

ok, das ist natürlich günstiger als ein paar Lichtstegplatten zu besorgen,

Jetzt liest sich das so wie "Licht ist Leben" also jeder der seinen Teich abdeckt denkt an den Lichteinfall..

Nur die, die nicht abdecken -
die dann auf der Oberfläche Eis & Schnee liegen haben lassen die Bewohner im Dunkeln? warten wir mal auf die Grundsatzdiskussion 

Naja wollte das Thema mal ansprechen, um einen kurzen Überblick für kommende Fragethreads zu haben..
-die Saison neigt sich ja schon dem Ende :-/


----------



## muh.gp (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo Zacky,

lässt du das Styrodur in deiner Zeichnung direkt auf dem Wasser schwimmen und fixierst es nur mit den HT-Rohren? Ich wollte eigentlich mit Holzbalken arbeiten, die ich auf den Rand lege und dann die Platten darauf. Damit hätte ich dann aber ca. 15 cm Luft zwischen Wasser und Platten. Ist das sinnvoll oder besser direkt auf die Wasseroberfläche?

Danke und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo Muh Grand Prix,

die Platten liegen wohl auf dem Wasser, denn Balken sehe ich nicht in der Zeichnung..

Wollte auch so bauen wie du, nur mit weniger Luft zwischen Wasser und der Abdeckung :smoki


----------



## Iedfreak (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Mein Ansatz war, das ich nicht ein halbes Jahr auf die Paddler verzichten wollte..

Deswegen hat mein "Zelt" an der Stirnseite ein Fenster mit Magnetband eingebaut um jederzeit mal einen Blick zu riskieren... 

Montiert ist es in ca. 2 Stunden und de,ontiert in ca. 1/2 Stunde.


----------



## Zacky (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

...das weiß ich noch nicht so recht...muss ich schauen, was ich an Material zusammen bekomme...aber eigentlich war geplant, die Styrodurplatten in einen Rahmen von HT-Rohren zu legen...und sorry, das meine künstlerische Ader etwas versagt hat - bin froh überhaupt, was mit Paint hin zu bekommen...


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hmm,

was ist das denn für eine Folie? 
Gewächshausfolie? 
Wieviel mm Stärke hat die denn?


----------



## Moonlight (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hey simon,

Ich hab eine unterkonstruktion aus holzbalken und darauf doppelstegplatten.
Styrodur nutze ich nur um die seitlichen schrägen abzudichten.
Wenn schnee drauf liegt, bleibt er liegen, isoliert noch mehr.
Außer auf der klappe, dort fege ich ihn weg.

Der vorteil der lichtstegplatten ist der treibhauseffekt der bei sonnenschein entsteht.

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

 Hey Mandy,

also nur eine Klappe ist bei dir schneefrei zum gucken, 
die Restfläche ist durch den Schnee abgedunkelt ?!

Dann brauche ich ja nur einen Teil zb. Mittig im Teich mit Licht/Doppelstegplatten zu belegen um ein bisschen Licht hereinzulassen (bzw. Das noch vorhandene im Winter)
-und eine ausgesuchte Stelle am Rand zum kontrollieren und den Rest mit Styrodur auskleiden!

wieviel cm hat die Luftschicht bei dir? 
Und hast du in die Balken eine Art Gehrung gesägt oder wie aus dem Laden einfach drauf gelegt? 

waagerecht ist doch dann ausreichend ?!

denke dieser Aufwand mit einer "Dachähnlichen Konstruktion" lohnt sich erst wenn man ne Art Wintergarten haben möchte um die Bewohner gänzjährig wie zb. ledfreak sehen möchte (ok wer will das nicht?)


----------



## Patrick K (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo Ihrs 

Ich lege seit 4 jahren meine 40 mm Styrodur Platten als Winterabdeckung auf meinen Teichrand, ich dachte mir erst so was aus ,aber dann fragte ich mich  für was solch einen Aufwand .........

 


Die Abdeckung liegt nur auf dem Teichrand auf und wird nur durch eine Querlatte fixiert,die einzelnen Platten sind mittig an das hochkant stehende Brett mit V2a schrauben und grossen V2a Unterlagsscheiben  geschraubt, unter den Platten sind noch 5-6 cm Luft

Schnee falls er mal bei uns fällt, wird, wenn es anfängt zu tauen, entfernt.................


 


ich habe seit 4 Jahren kein Eis mehr auf dem Teich ,selbst bei -10°c habe ich noch 5°c Wasseroberfläche Temperatur

Gruss aus der Pfalz Obs


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hey Patrick,

also machst du die Fläche komplett dunkel, oder hab ich auf dem Bild was lichtdurchlässiges übersehen?


----------



## Patrick K (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo Simon 

ja die Fläche an sich ist komplett zu, nur am Teichrand ist rund herum ca. 5 cm Platz, da kann dann Licht rein und Luft raus.

Gruss Obs


----------



## Michael H (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo
Und wenn ich überhaupt nicht drauf/drüber machen will , werd ich jetzt gleich Verteufel't ...?


----------



## Patrick K (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Ich wollte ja bei der Abstimmung mitmachen aber ich fand die Antwort "Nur Styrodur" nicht

Gruss Obs

@ Michael           "Teufel :evilTeufel


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*



geht hier ja um einen Koiteich oder Koipool,
da macht man sich schon Gedanken um den nicht auskühlen zu lassen 

verteufelt wird hier keiner ;-)

Achja Patrick, hab bei der Abstimmung was vergessen aber hatte nur 5 min zeit :-(


----------



## MaFF (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hey zAiMoN,

also ich habe mir ein Alugestell schweißen lassen. Das schraube ich zusammen und stelle es dann über den Teich. Zum Schluss klinke ich nur noch meine Module aus Solarglas + Alurahmen ein und der Teich ist dicht. Die Seiten habe ich mit Plexiglas zugemacht. Den Schnee lasse ich bis zur Futterstelle als Dämmung drauf. Licht kommt durch die Seiten rein. Bei -20 Grad hatte ich +5 Grad an der Wasseroberfläche. Futterpause hatte ich nur von Januar bis ende Februar. 

Hab mal Bilder vom letztes Jahr hochgeladen.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Michael H (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Ich würde mal meinen so Koi``s sind schon Verwöhnt ..................


----------



## zAiMoN (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Bei dem einen mehr - bei dem anderen weniger


----------



## Micha61 (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo zusammen,

dies sind die Vorteile, eines "Ritter Sport Teiches".
Auf-und Abbau in 20 min., WT in 1,90 m Tiefe nicht unter 6 Grad gesunken.


LG Micha


----------



## zAiMoN (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*



sehr gut  nur meine Abdeckung ist eher in der Form einer Birne bzw. Tropfen 

werde morgen mal gucken was sich an Licht/Doppelstegplatten finden lässt für die lange Vorderseite,
also dass ein bisschen Licht ins dunkle kommt.. an paar stellen Lichteinfall bringt ziemlich wenig :-/


----------



## Patrick K (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo 

Ich höre / lese immer mein Teich hat aber die oder die Form.............................

Egal welche Form  mein Teich hätte, ich würde die Abdeckung immer 4 Eckig machen, ist viel einfacher zu bauen und es macht doch nichts, wenn mehr abgedeckt wäre.


Gruss Obs


----------



## Moonlight (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hey Simon,



zAiMoN schrieb:


> also nur eine Klappe ist bei dir schneefrei zum gucken,
> die Restfläche ist durch den Schnee abgedunkelt ?!



Ja, genau. Außer natürlich es liegt kein Schnee ... dann heizt es sich drunter auf und die __ Brunnenkresse kann wieder schön wachsen 



zAiMoN schrieb:


> wieviel cm hat die Luftschicht bei dir?



Ich habe ungefähr 30cm drunter. Aber um so mehr Luftpolster um so stabiler sind die Temperaturen. Ich kenne Jemand der hat einen Pavillon aus Doppelstegplatten drüber ... da waren die letzten Temperaturen noch besser als bei mir.



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Und hast du in die Balken eine Art Gehrung gesägt oder wie aus dem Laden einfach drauf gelegt?



Nee. An den langen Seiten stehen Douglasienbretter hochkant und da habe ich terrassenseitig die Balken oben angeschraubt, so dass ca. 5cm Luft darunter ist. Am anderen Ende liegen die Balken auf der Umrandung auf, so dass ein Gefälle von über 1cm pro lfd. Meter vorhanden ist.



zAiMoN schrieb:


> waagerecht ist doch dann ausreichend ?!



Würde theoretisch auch gehen ...

Mandy


----------



## Ulli (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir sieht das so aus. Eine Art Gewächshaus, Folie ist 1 cm dicke Noppenfolie. Der Vorteil ist, es ist hell, man kann an der Stirnseite rein und durch die Dachneigung rutscht die weiße Pracht schön runter....

Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo,

bei mir wird der Teich teilweise mit Styrodur (20mm) abgedeckt, die platten liegen einfach nur auf dem Wasser, selbst bei -25°C war unter den Platten kein Eis.

Der Filter wird dann nur noch mit einer kleinen Pumpe (500 l/h) betrieben damit die unter der Erde verlegten Rohre nicht auffrieren.





 

 



eine "Wartungsöffnung" gibt es natürlich auch - da kommt auch ein kleiner Sprudelstein hinein.


----------



## rease (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

hmmmm... 

überlege auch schon lange und bin am hin und her überlegen, daher gefällt mir der Thread sehr sehr gut! 

Nur bei knapp 100 m² Teichoberfläche und eine für die Abdeckung eher ungünstige Form macht die Sache ziemlich kompliziert. 

Bin mal auf weitere Antworten gespannt 

mein Favorit ist die HT- Rohr Konstruktion mit Dachneigung, wenigstens als Mini- Gewächshaus zum Lichteinfall, gefällt mir super 

Mfg Martin


----------



## PeterW (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hi Mitch,
endlich mal eine Aussage mit der man was anfangen kann. In einem deiner früheren Beiträge habe ich glaube mal gesehen das du auch Tonnenfilter hast. Und zum nicht einfrieren reicht dir die Pumpe mit 500 l/h?
Mit welchem Durchmesser kommst du denn vom BA in die Tonne?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo Peter,

ich will den thread ned _unnötig_ mit meinem Filter "belasten"

schau einfach mal da:

ich hab keinen BA / die kleine Pumpe hat letzten Winter ausgereicht um einfrieren zu verhindern. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/533

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/571


----------



## Doc (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Da oben fehlt keine, nur Netz ...


----------



## Hoshy (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo Zacky,
> 
> lässt du das Styrodur in deiner Zeichnung direkt auf dem Wasser schwimmen und fixierst es nur mit den HT-Rohren? Ich wollte eigentlich mit Holzbalken arbeiten, die ich auf den Rand lege und dann die Platten darauf. Damit hätte ich dann aber ca. 15 cm Luft zwischen Wasser und Platten. Ist das sinnvoll oder besser direkt auf die Wasseroberfläche?
> 
> ...



Moin
Der Eigendliche Isolator ist die Luftschicht.Je mehr Luft zwischen Wasser und Abdeckung ist,umso besser die Isolierung.
Gruß Felix


----------



## Joerg (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hi Felix,

so einfach kann man das nicht formulieren. 
Der größte Teil der Wärme geht im Winter über Verdunstung verloren. Es ist also schon sehr hilfreich die Oberfläche direkt abzudecken.
Ist eine gut isolierte Luftschicht vorhanden, ist der Gasaustausch besser und man kann möglicherweise die Fische auch beobachten.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*



> Ist eine gut isolierte Luftschicht vorhanden, ist der Gasaustausch besser und man kann möglicherweise die Fische auch beobachten.


Diese muß aber gegen die Umgebungsluft abgedichtet werden. Sonst steht nämlich dann die wieder direkt auf dem Wasser.
Wie soll man das aber anstellen?


----------



## Joerg (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Wenn man eine stabile Holzkonstrunktion verwendet, kann man die gut gegen die Außenluft abdichten.

Am besten ist meiner Ansicht nach ein Dach aus Doppelstegplatten. Dann kann das vorhandene Sonnenlicht in den Teich und er ist dennnoch gut isoliert.


----------



## Hoshy (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Moin Jörg
Ich habe dabei vorrausgesetzt,das der Teich mittels Abdeckung gegen die Umgebungsluft dicht ist.Ein anderes Problem wird dabei mit ausgeräumt,die Paddler können sich an der Abdeckung nicht so leicht verletzen.


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Das Problem bei den Doppelstegplatten ist, denke ich mal in erster Linie der Preis.. 


nächsten Winter möchte ich lieber einen Folientunnel über den kompletten Teich! 

dann kann man noch "reingehen"


----------



## koiteich1 (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hi
Ich wollte auch erst Doppelstegplatten verbauen aber da hat mich gestört das man da höchstens eine Luke hat zum aufklappen.
Dann habe ich mich für einen Folientunnel entschieden und habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## minimuelli (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo,

ich habe meine Winterabdeckung direkt auf das Wasser gelegt (60mm Styrodur)

 

Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich die Heizung in Betrieb genommen habe (ca. 1,5 Monate her), hatte ich auf ca. 1 Meter Wassertiefe 7,5 °C

Seitdem die Heizung dran ist, habe ich ca. 8,5 °C. 
Diese läuft allerdings sehr selten an..... bisher gab es ja auch keinen richtigen Winter 


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Moonlight (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Also ich sehe es so, um so größer die Luftschicht,um so besser die Temperstabilisierung. 
Ich habe ca.25cm unter der Abdeckung, eine Freundin hat wenigstens 60cm und die hat letzten Winter wesentlich bessere und stabilere Wassertemperaturen gehabt. 
Ich persönlich würde nie Platten auf das Wasser legen. 
Erstens isolieren die nicht so gut und zweitens ist kein Gasaustausch möglich und drittens können sich die Koi dran verletzen. 
Ist aber nur meine Meinung, viele sehen das anders. 

Mandy


----------



## 15.8 (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*


Ich decke meinen Teich nicht ab.
Meine Koi waren mal 15cm und sind jetzt jenseits von 50cm (ca. 4 Jahre alt).
Ich benutze aber einen kleinen Eisfreihalter.
Der Schnee wird nicht vom Eis runtergekehrt (also längere Zeit dunkel im Teich).
Teichtiefe ca. 70cm. Wasserqualität, keine Ahnung. Im Sommer habe ich diese Messstreifen/Schätzeisen verwendet.

Durch dieses Forum habe ich sehr viel über den "Hobbyteich" nachlesen können.
Dafür auch ein Danke an die User, die sich hier in das Forum einbringen .

Ich weiß, ich muss meinen Teich vergrößern/vertiefen.
Vielleicht gebe ich auch die Koi ab und setzte Schibunki ein.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Joerg (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo Jürgen,

die Koi werden größer und irgendwann ist es zu viel, für das wenige Wasser, was noch übrig bleibt.
50cm Koi benötigen viel mehr an Schwimmraum und Sauerstoff als kleine.

Setze zumindest eine ordentliche Belüftung ein. Die Gefahr des Erstickens ist bei großen Koi höher als die des Erfrierens.


----------



## 15.8 (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> die Koi werden größer und irgendwann ist es zu viel, für das wenige Wasser, was noch übrig bleibt.
> 50cm Koi benötigen viel mehr an Schwimmraum und Sauerstoff als kleine.
> ...



Jep!


----------



## Patrick K (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo Jürgen 

nimm das nicht so auf die leichte Schulter , vor einem Jahr konnte man das hier lesen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38134/?q=perby

und glaube mir , Perby hätte auf diese Erfahrung verzichten können  :evil


Gruss Patrick


----------



## 15.8 (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen
> 
> nimm das nicht so auf die leichte Schulter , vor einem Jahr konnte man das hier lesen
> 
> ...


 Neenee, ich nehme das ganz bestimmt nicht auf die leichte Schulter.

Da ich keinen Bodenablauf habe, wird der Teichboden 5-6 mal mit einem Schlammsauger abgesaugt. Bis auf vereinzelte Blätter ist der Boden "sauber".
Z.Z. läuft eine Hailea ACO 7701 (4L/Min.) in ca.15cm Tiefe (bring wahrscheinlich gar nichts, außer die Funktion eines Eisfreihalters).
Sobald sich die Eis bildet, läuft noch eine Kolbenpumpe mit 3 Außströmer (Liter weiß ich jetzt grad nicht).
Bessere Verhältnisse kann ich meinen Fischen z.Z. leider nicht bieten.

Ich bin echt froh, dass ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin.
Ihr habt mich schon ganz gut auf das Thema "Fischhaltung im Hobbyteich" sensibilisiert.


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Joerg (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo Jürgen,

da du dich mit dem Thema nun beschäfstigst, wird dir möglicherweise was erspart bleiben. 
Aktuell ist ein strenger Winter nicht in Sicht - das kann sich noch ändern. 

Da die Koi auf über 50cm gewachsen sind, hatten sie bisher keine ganz schlechten Bedingungen.
Die wachsen weiter und mit der Größe der Koi wachsen auch ihre Ansprüche. Ich bin wegen der Koi auch zu einem größeren Teich gekommen, da die immer größer wurden.


----------



## lotta (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Wenn ich geahnt hätte, dass wir anstatt einen Winter zu bekommen,
direkt zum Frühling gelangen, 
dann hätte ich mir und den Fischen, die  Abdeckung  erspart.
Aber sie nun zu entfernen, scheint mir doch zu riskant...


----------



## Patrick K (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Hallo 
Ich denke ich werde am Wochenende meine Abdeckung aufbauen und langsam mal die Palmen einwickeln, soll ja kälter werden

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Winterabdeckung Umfrage*

Patrick,
das ist eine gute Idee. Die Abdeckung werde ich dann auch mal aufbringen.


----------

